# Anyone For Disney Area Dec 05



## kmmh (Sep 30, 2004)

We have a long weekend and are thinking of staying in disney area for three nights and hitting a park for a day. Dec 16-18 2005. Any suggestions??? Maybe Fort Wilderness?

Matt

OH yeah, I can get a small discount on park tickets.


----------

